# Klipsch RF or RC?



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm finishing up my dedicated theater which will have a DIY AT screen. The speakers will be on the stage behind the screen. I've got a pair of RF-62 II's for the mains and RS-41's for surrounds. I need a center speaker and have the space for a tower. I've found an open box RF-42 for $175 shipped. Or should I bite the bullet and drop the $350 on a new RF-62 from my local dealer? Or should I save $100 and pick up an RC-52?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Any chance your local dealer will let you demo there floor models in home just overnight offer to leave a deposit if you have to.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I could certainly ask but my room isn't ready for speakers to be hooked up yet. I haven't even painted yet. My local dealer also doesn't have the full reference line in stock. But I'll be calling them in the morning. Just looks for selective opinions.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would add another RF-62 ii if you can accommodate it in your room.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I know I'd love another RF62 but would it be worth twice the cost of the RF42?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd bite the bullet. Everyone has different budgets and such but, in the long run I think you'd be happier with three of the same and $350 is not that much for a good center channel.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It's always tough when balancing $$/stuff.
My gear gets used every day. When that is factored in it makes the $$ spent seem like a bargain.
I don't know how much a dedicated HT will actually be used.
If it's used every day I would say get the RF-62 and in a month the $$ won't even matter to you.
If the HT is only going to be used on weekends (maybe not even every weekend) then I might spend the $$ on something else maybe not even related to HT.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

nova said:


> I'd bite the bullet. Everyone has different budgets and such but, in the long run I think you'd be happier with three of the same and $350 is not that much for a good center channel.


 ^^^^ +1


----------

